# Visa help needed



## Laura (Feb 16, 2008)

Hi, I posted this in the intro section but thought it better suited to here. Plus I've a few extra questions. 

I'm currently living in Cambridgeshire, UK but am hoping to move out to the States next year. My boyfriend Tom is serving with the US Air Force and we met whilst he was on a tour here. He has just been posted to Bahrain for a year and after that he will be going back to the States. I really want to join him but am unsure of the best visa to apply for. 

I currently work for the Ministry of Defence and did look at the possibilty of getting a job with them. However because Tom is going to Alabama there is little chance of that as most of the MoD jobs are in Washington DC. I have a degree in Forensic Science and have a little experience in IT Security (my current job field). I have also been looking into the Spouse and Fiance(e) Visas but because I want to get the ball rolling soon I think the former will be out of the question. So far I think the Fiance(e) option is the best one for me but I've just been doing some extra reading up on it. I don't know if I read this right but after I apply, am excepted (hopefully) for my visa and then marry within the 90 days, I read that I have to apply again but for the spouse visa on an I-130. Basically does this mean I have to shell out for another visa?


----------

